# Had to use the Dozer



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

Couldn't quite push back the berms with the ol chevy anymore, had to bust out the dozer


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

thats awesome! how much snow you had up there this year?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh, thats who's hogging all of it! :realmad: We might get out tonight to salt for the second time so far,lol.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Trace - 2" here hopefully get more then that. Just put new Boss 8'2" on truck today! Will post pics tom


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

We have about 24" here, we had way more but it rained on it for a day...it was a sad day


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Dam that snow is pretty ! You get to push snow and we get to look at pictures of you doing it :crying:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

where are you located? lookin good!

i like seeing the boss's in your sig. i work at truckwell so i know my boss plows pretty well lol


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

91AK250;1388539 said:


> where are you located? lookin good!
> 
> i like seeing the boss's in your sig. i work at truckwell so i know my boss plows pretty well lol


Oh yeah? I love that place, its like a giant toy store in the back!
I'm up here in Talkeetna


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh god dont remind me...i have to look at it every day! haha


----------

